# Ceton's quad CableCARD tuner for Media Center available for pre-order



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

http://hd.engadget.com/2010/03/13/cetons-quad-cablecard-tuner-for-media-center-available-for-pre/

This is worth it. I am going to give it a try.

Price:	$478.99


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> http://hd.engadget.com/2010/03/13/cetons-quad-cablecard-tuner-for-media-center-available-for-pre/
> 
> This is worth it. I am going to give it a try.
> 
> Price:	$478.99


Good for you.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I think it is just the retailer jacking up the price. Personally I am going to wait until Amazon or some of the other retailers have it. Also I have never heard of Zones.

EDIT: Apparently according to Jeremy from Ceton, it is a pricing mistake which they are trying to fix.

http://thegreenbutton.com/forums/t/78488.aspx?PageIndex=151


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

> The bad news is that ship date for the InfiniTV 4 is now May 31st. Ceton wasn't willing to share a specific reason for the 60 day delay, but we suspect CableLabs is to blame -- Ceton refuted this and insisted CableLabs has been very helpful, but we don't buy it.


I see Ceton is having the same kind of fun with cablelabs that TiVo did.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

It's damned disappointing that all 4 tuners have to be paired to a single PC - that pretty much rules out using only PCs to drive TVs because they can't share the tuners or be used as standard 7MC extenders. Xbox360s are now the only way to go for extenders.

Hmmm... not good.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

I plan on making an htpc as soon as they are available. 2 tivo tuners , to 4 ceton htpc based.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

slowbiscuit said:


> It's damned disappointing that all 4 tuners have to be paired to a single PC - that pretty much rules out using only PCs to drive TVs because they can't share the tuners or be used as standard 7MC extenders. Xbox360s are now the only way to go for extenders.
> 
> Hmmm... not good.


Not really, it just means all the tuners have to be paired to one machine since apparently the cable card won't let you split tuners. As a result you could put two cards in one PC and use 4 on that machine and 4 on the remote machine. You just won't be able to split the 4 tuners into multiple tuners to divide among multiple PCs. This is of course where there 2 tuner cards will come in handy when those are released. It also sounds though since it is a limit of the cable card that the Silicon Dust Cable card tuners will have the same issue and you will need one device per PC.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I guess I'm lost on the reason for this to be in the Tivo Coffee House, shouldn't this be in Happy Hour? I see no Tivo discussion in this thread..


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It is probably the same reason Moxi gets discussed here I guess since it is an alternative to TiVo.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> It's damned disappointing that all 4 tuners have to be paired to a single PC - that pretty much rules out using only PCs to drive TVs because they can't share the tuners or be used as standard 7MC extenders. Xbox360s are now the only way to go for extenders.
> 
> Hmmm... not good.


Not really true. You can share the 4 tuners across the network just like you can do with HDHomeRun.

Edit: NM, you have to share them to one PC, which makes the whole shared tuner thing useless.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

dianebrat said:


> I guess I'm lost on the reason for this to be in the Tivo Coffee House, shouldn't this be in Happy Hour? I see no Tivo discussion in this thread..





innocentfreak said:


> It is probably the same reason Moxi gets discussed here I guess since it is an alternative to TiVo.


yeah, it is a tough line. you have people in this thread discussing the features of something that is of interest to people who use DVRs - and you have people discussing Moxi as a matter of interest to them.

Then every so often you have someone come in and pronounce their stuff the end all be all of DVR universe and it annoys the heck out of everyone and spreads bad information.

I vote for having to deal with the trolls every so often as I would rather get info on other DVR type options in one easy place. It would be a hard line to draw to keep the trolls out - subjective as all get out - still I myself fall on the side of having access to any info about DVR type stuff.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> I think it is just the retailer jacking up the price. Personally I am going to wait until Amazon or some of the other retailers have it. Also I have never heard of Zones.
> 
> EDIT: Apparently according to Jeremy from Ceton, it is a pricing mistake which they are trying to fix.
> 
> http://thegreenbutton.com/forums/t/78488.aspx?PageIndex=151


I have no knowledge of this product, but I do work for Zones. We have been around for over 20 years. MacZone was one of the original Apple mailorder retailers. I can assure you Zones is a reputable company.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I was seriously considering Ceton for a while, but 2 big issues are ruling it out for me at the moment:
1. Lack of affordable extenders for each TV in the house (I'd need at least 2). I don't consider Xbox's affordable/feasible extenders.
2. Lack of advanced wishlists. i.e. If I want to setup a way to record all first run only Lakers games on whatever channels they appear on (there are several) I don't think there is a way to do that automatically with MCE.

(#2 is also issue with Moxi, but Moxi has an even greater limitation which is no To Go capability which is a show stopper for me).


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> I guess I'm lost on the reason for this to be in the Tivo Coffee House, shouldn't this be in Happy Hour? I see no Tivo discussion in this thread..


I vote for a subforum for Non-Tivo Hardware since its seems like there are a number of competitive products emerging. I think right now the new non-tivo fans feel sort like they don't have a homeland in this forum.

We should stop the hardware bigotry and give all the cultures a place to thrive.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

moyekj said:


> 1. Lack of affordable extenders for each TV in the house (I'd need at least 2). I don't consider Xbox's affordable/feasible extenders.


I found this in two seconds by going to one of many bargain sites:

http://bensbargains.net/deal/133477/

An Xbox for $160 isn't affordable?

For me, media center is appealing as I can load the PC up with as much disk as I want (total flexibility). No need to shuffle shows around. With a few Xbox's I can have all of my content anywhere I want it in my house, any time I want it. No obnoxious do not copy flags to deal with. If I do go this route, my MC will be in my basement and I will interact with it primarily with extenders - goes a long ways towards making MC stable. Yes, I know it will cost a bit more in hardware and won't be quite as stable as Tivo, but overall it will be a heck of a lot more flexible and cost me less with no guide fees.

I'm not in a hurry, but the lack luster Tivo Premiere announcement doesn't do much for me. Tivo seems to seriously be treading water and that's not a good thing  If Apple, Amazon, Netflix, etc. come up with internet based ala-cart content delivery then I'm done - cable is out the window, I'll subscribe to the couple of shows I really want and get the rest from Netflix or over the air. Ironically at that point my Tivo S3 and HD will be more valuable for their OTA capabilities


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

TriBruin said:


> I have no knowledge of this product, but I do work for Zones. We have been around for over 20 years. MacZone was one of the original Apple mailorder retailers. I can assure you Zones is a reputable company.


Oh I didn't mean to imply it wasn't. I just have never heard of you is all which as much computer stuff as I buy online is surprising.



moyekj said:


> I was seriously considering Ceton for a while, but 2 big issues are ruling it out for me at the moment:
> 1. Lack of affordable extenders for each TV in the house (I'd need at least 2). I don't consider Xbox's affordable/feasible extenders.
> 2. Lack of advanced wishlists. i.e. If I want to setup a way to record all first run only Lakers games on whatever channels they appear on (there are several) I don't think there is a way to do that automatically with MCE.
> 
> (#2 is also issue with Moxi, but Moxi has an even greater limitation which is no To Go capability which is a show stopper for me).


At $150 a pop I don't think they are that expensive. I know Dell has recently had the arcade units this price recently and may still have them. Also you could wait and see if any extenders are announced at CEDIA in September which is where MS tends to announce MC related options.

As for #2 I will try some options later. You may have more luck asking on thegreenbutton though for people already with ATI tuners since I only have local channels to try it on. I know their season pass option lets you say specific channel or HD only or HD preferred along those lines, but I haven't tried to see if there is a keyword option.



zalusky said:


> I vote for a subforum for Non-Tivo Hardware since its seems like there are a number of competitive products emerging. I think right now the new non-tivo fans feel sort like they don't have a homeland in this forum.
> 
> We should stop the hardware bigotry and give all the cultures a place to thrive.


I definitely think it is time for a DVR subforum especially since some of us will be running both.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

zalusky said:


> I vote for a subforum for Non-Tivo Hardware since its seems like there are a number of competitive products emerging. I think right now the new non-tivo fans feel sort like they don't have a homeland in this forum.
> 
> We should stop the hardware bigotry and give all the cultures a place to thrive.


I'm with you on that, I just see it as foolish to have members that are already trashing Tivo on posts regarding Tivo to now be starting non-Tivo competitor threads in the Tivo forums themselves.

I say "non-Tivo DVR forum" would solve that.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> I'm with you on that, I just see it as foolish to have members that are already trashing Tivo on posts regarding Tivo to now be starting non-Tivo competitor threads in the Tivo forums themselves.
> 
> I say "non-Tivo DVR forum" would solve that.


The problem is though this forum seems to be somewhat of the perfect place until such a forum is created. While not specifically related to a certain model, it is related to TiVo in the fact it is an alternative option. If anything since TiVo already compares themselves to cable dvrs, I don't see a problem with some discussion here at least until or if they decide to offer an alternative.

You should make a post in Forum Operations if you want to make the suggestion official.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

zalusky said:


> I vote for a subforum for Non-Tivo Hardware since its seems like there are a number of competitive products emerging. I think right now the new non-tivo fans feel sort like they don't have a homeland in this forum.


It's a TiVo forum, not a DVR forum.

Discussion for the sake of competitive comparisons to TiVo is one thing. Those who are looking for a "homeland" should look elsewhere. AVSforum might be a good place to start.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

www.thegreenbutton.com would be the appropriate place to discuss the Ceton card.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

nrc said:


> It's a TiVo forum, not a DVR forum.
> 
> Discussion for the sake of competitive comparisons to TiVo is one thing. Those who are looking for a "homeland" should look elsewhere. AVSforum might be a good place to start.


:up:


----------



## cowboydren (Oct 7, 2009)

nrc said:


> It's a TiVo forum, not a DVR forum.
> 
> Discussion for the sake of competitive comparisons to TiVo is one thing. Those who are looking for a "homeland" should look elsewhere. AVSforum might be a good place to start.


Is this a place that TiVo looks to keep a thumb on the pulse of their business? Considering the ball they dropped with the Premiere, it does good to be reminded of what and how they missed. Sorry for the interruption, die-hards, but some people are forced to seek alternatives, and share them when they're found. Green Button users have known about this card for over 9 months, TCF users may not.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

nrc said:


> It's a TiVo forum, not a DVR forum.
> 
> Discussion for the sake of competitive comparisons to TiVo is one thing. Those who are looking for a "homeland" should look elsewhere. AVSforum might be a good place to start.


Tivo was the original DVR with ReplayTV. This forum was created back in those days and it had a cousin AVSforum. They were owned by the same guy. Then he sold off tivocommunity to an independent party.

It says at the top this is NOT part of Tivo, Inc.
Now there is a host of competition. Cable Companies have their own, so do Sats. Now with Ceton, and Haupage it is getting very interesting.

Why should this forum which is independent of Tivo continue to be limited to one solution. Why shouldn't we progress with the commercial market and discuss all the products. AVS does that now. This is a competitor to AVS. Let's COMPETE.

We talk about a lot of things that are NON-Tivo here like happy hour and TV shows.

Let's move with the times and stop fighting and start educating ourselves.
The world is better with more choices and forces products like Tivo to be better.

I hope the owner and mods are listening and considering the merits of all this.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

zalusky said:


> Why should this forum which is independent of Tivo continue to be limited to one solution. Why shouldn't we progress with the commercial market and discuss all the products. AVS does that now. This is a competitor to AVS. Let's COMPETE.


The owner of this site already has another site that deals with all DVRs.

I don't see why they'd want to expand the TiVo community site to include all DVRs.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

nrc said:


> It's a TiVo forum, not a DVR forum.
> 
> Discussion for the sake of competitive comparisons to TiVo is one thing. Those who are looking for a "homeland" should look elsewhere. AVSforum might be a good place to start.


Add me in too :up:


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

cowboydren said:


> Is this a place that TiVo looks to keep a thumb on the pulse of their business? Considering the ball they dropped with the Premiere, it does good to be reminded of what and how they missed. Sorry for the interruption, die-hards, but some people are forced to seek alternatives, and share them when they're found. Green Button users have known about this card for over 9 months, TCF users may not.


As I mentioned in the comment that you quoted, there's nothing wrong with discussion of competitive products for comparison purposes. There's been ample discussion of the Ceton card here. There are plenty of places for those who want to discuss it in more detail or need regular updates on its availability.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

cowboydren said:


> Is this a place that TiVo looks to keep a thumb on the pulse of their business? Considering the ball they dropped with the Premiere, it does good to be reminded of what and how they missed.


I think they did with the Premiere exactly what they needed to do at this time. They hardly "dropped the ball" (at least from what I've seen so far).


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

nrc said:


> As I mentioned in the comment that you quoted, there's nothing wrong with discussion of competitive products for comparison purposes. There's been ample discussion of the Ceton card here. There are plenty of places for those who want to discuss it in more detail or need regular updates on its availability.


Like the Happy Hour section of this forum, for example.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

zalusky said:


> Why should this forum which is independent of Tivo continue to be limited to one solution. Why shouldn't we progress with the commercial market and discuss all the products. AVS does that now. This is a competitor to AVS. Let's COMPETE.
> 
> We talk about a lot of things that are NON-Tivo here like happy hour and TV shows.
> 
> ...


I'm always amused when people start declaring that a TiVo forum needs to expand its focus. Try telling that to a forum for Macs, iPods, Mustangs, or Hondas. Do you think I can get the Mazda forum I used to visit to open a Mini Cooper section? Please.

The truth is that when forums broaden their focus they become less effective as a resource and less enjoyable as a community. You lose the critical mass necessary to sustain the level of knowledge and assistance that attracts people and you lose the common bond that creates a community.

I get it. It's a great community and if you find that TiVo is no longer the best solution for you then I'm sure it's tough to move on. But there are plenty of resources on the Internet better suited to your needs without changing TiVoCommunity for your benefit.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

nrc said:


> I'm always amused when people start declaring that a TiVo forum needs to expand its focus. Try telling that to a forum for Macs, iPods, Mustangs, or Hondas. Do you think I can get the Mazda forum I used to visit to open a Mini Cooper section? Please.


Must be a Mazda and Apple thing then since all the VW forums I use have a specific subforum for non VW car talk and then a happy hour type subforum for non car talk. The same goes for the Maxima forums I used to frequent when I had mine, and the same goes with the Infiniti G35 when I was looking at those.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

nrc said:


> I'm always amused when people start declaring that a TiVo forum needs to expand its focus. Try telling that to a forum for Macs, iPods, Mustangs, or Hondas. Do you think I can get the Mazda forum I used to visit to open a Mini Cooper section? Please.
> 
> The truth is that when forums broaden their focus they become less effective as a resource and less enjoyable as a community. You lose the critical mass necessary to sustain the level of knowledge and assistance that attracts people and you lose the common bond that creates a community.
> 
> I get it. It's a great community and if you find that TiVo is no longer the best solution for you then I'm sure it's tough to move on. But there are plenty of resources on the Internet better suited to your needs without changing TiVoCommunity for your benefit.


I couldn't have said it better myself.
The moment the forum owners create a dedicated section for non-TiVo DVRs, it's no longer a *TiVo* community. It defeats the purpose and if they do such a thing, I would have to seriously consider whether I would want to continue to participate.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

innocentfreak said:


> Must be a Mazda and Apple thing then since all the VW forums I use have a specific subforum for non VW car talk and then a happy hour type subforum for non car talk. The same goes for the Maxima forums I used to frequent when I had mine, and the same goes with the Infiniti G35 when I was looking at those.


That's a very different thing than the kind of expansion of scope that zalusky is suggesting. If the owners want to create an "Other DVRs" section in the "Off Topic" section then I'd be all for it. If they would aggressively move threads like this one there then better still.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

As much as I love Tivo and I have 3 now and have had them since the first model, I can't believe how hardware racist I find many of you. It's almost as if talking about another product somehow implies you made a bad decision.

As I said earlier the world is changing and there are more choices becoming available. It's like saying Series 3 owners being up in arms because of the DTV Tivos because they don't have the same feature set.

How does another subforum devalue the rest of your conversations?

And the other website you mentioned has zero activity.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

nrc said:


> That's a very different thing than the kind of expansion of scope that zalusky is suggesting. If the owners want to create an "Other DVRs" section in the "Off Topic" section then I'd be all for it. If they would aggressively move threads like this one there then better still.


I never got that impression from his post and his followup reply seems to point towards exactly what you are saying which I believe has been the consensus in this thread. I definitely didn't get the impression it was being asked that they add a separate subforum for every DVR.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

zalusky said:


> As much as I love Tivo and I have 3 now and have had them since the first model, I can't believe how hardware racist I find many of you. It's almost as if talking about another product somehow implies you made a bad decision.


It's really absurd and borderline offensive to suggest that an interest in or preference for a particular brand of hardware or software is comparable to racism.

But frankly I think if there's a problem it isn't TiVo users bothered by comparative discussions about other products. It's users with an interest or preference for other products that seem to be either seeking validation from this community or simply proselytizing.



> How does another subforum devalue the rest of your conversations?
> 
> And the other website you mentioned has zero activity.


So why do you think that emulating a forum with zero activity would be beneficial to this TiVo Community? This is exactly my point. Forums thrive when they have a focus that creates a community. There is no "community" among random DVR users.

And I don't think that a single subtopic would devalue this community as long as it's recognized as off topic and not a starting point for an expansion or shift in focus.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

innocentfreak said:


> I never got that impression from his post and his followup reply seems to point towards exactly what you are saying which I believe has been the consensus in this thread. I definitely didn't get the impression it was being asked that they add a separate subforum for every DVR.


He suggested that we should be competing with AVS. That's certainly a much bigger change than simply creating one off-topic section for non TiVo DVRs.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

nrc said:


> It's really absurd and borderline offensive to suggest that an interest in or preference for a particular brand of hardware or software is comparable to racism.
> 
> But frankly I think if there's a problem it isn't TiVo users bothered by comparative discussions about other products. It's users with an interest or preference for other products that seem to be either seeking validation from this community or simply proselytizing.


 Because what see here and other threads is many many people saying don't talk about anything non-tivo. Go somewhere else. That to me is hardware racist.



> So why do you think that emulating a forum with zero activity would be beneficial to this TiVo Community? This is exactly my point. Forums thrive when they have a focus that creates a community. There is no "community" among random DVR users.
> 
> And I don't think that a single subtopic would devalue this community as long as it's recognized as off topic and not a starting point for an expansion or shift in focus.


dvrplayground was mentioned as a site that we should go to and it has very little membership or activity. AVS is obviously a much better frequented website that embraces all forms of products. It does not loose focus because it embraces many vendors. I am suggesting we should embrace the changing marketplace.

It's about membership and activity. It's like facebook telling people we only do one thing. I am a member of many specific car forums from honda and others some are specific to a certain model but they embrace and allow discussions of the merits of other vehicles. When a member says they chose to sell their vehicle for another manufacturer they are not chastised and told to leave. They are sometimes complemented saying good choice.

Thats very different than being told to go the basement to a no-name room or leave the campus entirely.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

nrc said:


> He suggested that we should be competing with AVS. That's certainly a much bigger change than simply creating one off-topic section for non TiVo DVRs.


His original post which you quoted was to make a subforum.



zalusky said:


> I vote for a subforum for Non-Tivo Hardware since its seems like there are a number of competitive products emerging. I think right now the new non-tivo fans feel sort like they don't have a homeland in this forum.


Only after bringing up that those interested in alternatives should take it to AVSforums did he respond.



nrc said:


> It's a TiVo forum, not a DVR forum.
> 
> Discussion for the sake of competitive comparisons to TiVo is one thing. Those who are looking for a "homeland" should look elsewhere. AVSforum might be a good place to start.


Some of what he says in response to your post makes sense to me also. Personally I wouldn't mind seeing a subforum for TV and other home theater components even if it is just one subforum since it is all stuff that we use in addition to TiVo since without it a TiVo is nothing more than a paperweight.

Do I want to see this turn into an AVS competitor? No, but I also don't think it would be a bad thing for TiVo owners to have a place to talk about their home theater setups or what they use to watch their TiVos.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

nrc said:


> He suggested that we should be competing with AVS. That's certainly a much bigger change than simply creating one off-topic section for non TiVo DVRs.


Ideally my vision is that we should become a forum that discusses DVRs and their uses. That includes television, internet, and manufacturers.

Cruisecritic is a great site for people who love to cruise they don't limit the conversation to one cruise line there are many subforums for all fans of cruising.

I am suggesting to at least starting small with a single subforum that discusses other platforms and to see what kind of activity it creates.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

FWIW, the Ceton card is getting a lot of attention over at the AVSForums in the Home Theater Computer section. There are other similar forums that also discuss it. Since it's designed to work only with Win 7 Media Center, the Green Button covers it as well. In other words, there are already lots of places where it is discussed where it won't get trashed by Tivo owners. As this is a Tivo related forum, discussions of the Ceton card would probably yield more productive exchanges if directed to one of those sites.

I am on Ceton's mailing list and received the notification about the delay as well as the preorder notification just last night. The new release date is to be no later than May 31st. I placed my order as soon as I finished reading the e-mail. The price is $399 just like they originally announced. There was a pricing error when it was originally posted on the Zones website that has since been corrected. Be aware that they charge sales tax and shipping so the final price will be a bit more.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Yeah I broke down and preordered one. From all indications quantities will be limited and I can't wait months as all I'm running with now are my desktop PC using ATI tuners.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

innocentfreak said:


> His original post which you quoted was to make a subforum.
> 
> Only after bringing up that those interested in alternatives should take it to AVSforums did he respond.


In his first post post he stated:



zalusky said:


> We should stop the hardware bigotry and give all the cultures a place to thrive.


To me that implies much more than a single sub-forum in the off-topic area. I don't agree with that. I don't believe we should give "all cultures a place to thrive". If anything we should give them a small spot in the corner where we can put them until they decide to go some place else.

Forums need a focus to create and maintain a community. This is a community of TiVo users. TiVo users get it. When people move on to other solutions either through choice or necessity they sometimes have a hard time letting go of that and they want to drag this forum along with them. 
Sorry, it doesn't work that way.

People who think Windows is a good idea for TV viewing you should go and be with a group of like minded individuals. Sure, drop in from time to time and let us know how it's going for you - discussions of competitive comparisons are good for the community. But we don't need trolls who make it their mission to let us know what we're missing out on.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

nrc said:


> In his first post post he stated:
> 
> To me that implies much more than a single sub-forum in the off-topic area. I don't agree with that. I don't believe we should give "all cultures a place to thrive". If anything we should give them a small spot in the corner where we can put them until they decide to go some place else.
> 
> ...


Your attitude makes me sad. I never advocated trolling just free discussion without being persecuted by anybody. I would like to discuss strengths of the marketplace and once again competition is good for everyone.

I never advocated changing any of the existing forums just adding to the community. Community represents more than trolling for Tivo, it represents friendships and people who have knowledge and common interests in many things besides Tivo.

"This site is not owned by Tivo"


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Must be a Mazda and Apple thing then since all the VW forums I use have a specific subforum for non VW car talk and then a happy hour type subforum for non car talk. The same goes for the Maxima forums I used to frequent when I had mine, and the same goes with the Infiniti G35 when I was looking at those.


Thegreenbutton.com (media center forum) has a subforum for non media center DVR solutions as well.

However, I don't think this site should start one of those. There are plenty of places to discuss the Ceton card and media center.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

zalusky said:


> ...Why should this forum which is independent of Tivo continue to be limited to one solution. Why shouldn't we progress with the commercial market and discuss all the products. AVS does that now. This is a competitor to AVS. Let's COMPETE...


The forums over at *AV*S cover many things having to do with *A*udio and *V*ideo.

This is a site dedicated to _TiVo_s.

Maybe you'd also like a website dedicated to Fords to also discuss GM vehicles?

Problem is, THAT'S NOT WHAT THE WEBSITE IS FOR.

Hello?

This is a TiVo site.

Go away.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

nrc said:


> In his first post post he stated:
> 
> To me that implies much more than a single sub-forum in the off-topic area. I don't agree with that. I don't believe we should give "all cultures a place to thrive". If anything we should give them a small spot in the corner where we can put them until they decide to go some place else.
> 
> ...


So you would rather not be informed on what's out there? Fine. Keep your head in the sand. Avoid threads that are obviously about what else is out there. This one should be easy to avoid. It's topic is obviously not about TiVo.

What we don't need are self-appointed thread cops who make it their mission to suppress interesting DVR related information be it TiVo or non-TiVo related.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

RoyK said:


> So you would rather not be informed on what's out there? Fine. Keep your head in the sand. Avoid threads that are obviously about what else is out there. This one should be easy to avoid. It's topic is obviously not about TiVo.


Do you even read what you're quoting? "Sure, drop in from time to time and let us know how it's going for you - discussions of competitive comparisons are good for the community."

I've said several times in this thread that there's nothing wrong with discussion of competitive options for comparative purposes. That's not what we're talking about here. We're talking about people who think that the forum should change to suit their preferences or that they should be able to co-opt a TiVo forum for their own purposes.



> What we don't need are self-appointed thread cops who make it their mission to suppress interesting DVR related information be it TiVo or non-TiVo related.


I'm not sure what "we" you're speaking for here, but I'm pretty sure that we're free to discuss what is or isn't an appropriate topic for the forum. In any case, I had nothing to say in this topic until zalusky declared that this should be a forum for all DVRs.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

gastrof said:


> The forums over at *AV*S cover many things having to do with *A*udio and *V*ideo.
> 
> This is a site dedicated to _TiVo_s.
> 
> ...


So how about we shut down the Now Playing, Fun House, and a host of other threads that really have nothing to do exclusively with Tivos.

And the car sites that I visit that are dedicated to say Hondas due embrace and discuss other vehicles in a head to head without issue.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

nrc said:


> Do you even read what you're quoting? "Sure, drop in from time to time and let us know how it's going for you - discussions of competitive comparisons are good for the community."


I read more than one of your posts including:



nrc said:


> .If anything we should give them a small spot in the corner where we can put them until they decide to go some place else. ...


How narrow minded.

Edit:
For the record I own 4 TiVos and 1 Media Center PC with dual analog/digital tuners.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

zalusky said:


> So how about we shut down the Now Playing, Fun House, and a host of other threads that really have nothing to do exclusively with Tivos.
> 
> And the car sites that I visit that are dedicated to say Hondas due embrace and discuss other vehicles in a head to head without issue.


They "due" embrace or they "do" embrace?

Fine.

If you want to discuss various car makes, find such a forum.

As for the "Fun House" type forums here, they're described as being such.

For DVR discussions, this is a TiVo site.

Again, if you want to talk about another type of DVR, there are general forums (like AVS) you can go to.

Why not try it?

This isn't a general A/V site, however.

By your way of thinking, we might as well start using this site to discuss what brand of toothpaste or english muffins we prefer.

The line has to be drawn somewhere, and it has been.

This is the TiVo Community website.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

gastrof said:


> By your way of thinking, we might as well start using this site to discuss what brand of toothpaste or english muffins we prefer..


"We" do.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

gastrof said:


> By your way of thinking, we might as well start using this site to discuss what brand of toothpaste or english muffins we prefer.


http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=5


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

And so we include such discussions in the TiVo-related forums?

The existence of "Happy Hour" and such has already been mentioned.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

How about we drop the back-seat moderating and let the mods/admins do their job. If they want to shut down conversation, they will.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Have the mods ever closed a thread for a non-tivo platform?


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

Not in a past 10 years. It is just as easy not to participate in a thread about non-TiVo platform as to complain that it does not belong here. It is not like enybody who is not interested is forced to read it.


----------

